# Bucket operator killed in Kansas City



## pdqdl (Oct 20, 2018)

This just today:

https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/worker-critically-injured-in-60-foot-fall

From what I have discovered in my search into the company and pics and video that I have seen, this was a huge operator error done without a safety harness. All of the news reports were very sparing of details.

The company has very poor customer ratings in both tree service and paving. I think that "Alumbaugh Tree and Paving" pretty much sums it up as to their quality.

The cuts on the standing trunk looked pretty well done, but I believe that the limb fell onto the bucket. Some witness suggested that the operator was using the bucket to push the rather large limb. Either way, it wasn't a good plan to let it happen.


----------



## Luckysaturn (Nov 11, 2018)

It was saddening to see that one on the local news..... It's a huge error of judgement to fly w out a harness. I've even seen guys w a harness on fly w o being clipped in on purpose to make turning around easier in the past. I'd always mention something to them when I'd notice it. The company I'm w now has a policy that when you get in a bucket you pull on the strap to show the spotter that your clipped in. There was one time when I first started flying buckets we had multiple crew together and was pushing for tree count. I went up in a hurry and knocked out three trims pretty quick. I was about to come down and the general Foreman the regional saftey guy and the regional manager pulled up and started talking to the guys on the ground. I did a quick accessment to look over the job site from the air to see if we forgot anything. I noticed I wasn't clipped in. I snuck the clip on. I would have been instantly terminated if they notice or better yet could have fell totmy death leaning to make a cut "knowing" if I Fell out I'd be ok. Now iialways double check before going up and right before my first cut Remembe boys be a brothers keeper!


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 28, 2020)

An update: Alumbaugh Tree and Paving is listed as "permanently closed" on Google Maps.


----------

